# A Diligent Believer



## formula1 (May 11, 2011)

2 Peter 1
3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence, 4 by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire. 5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ. 9 For whoever lacks these qualities is so nearsighted that he is blind, having forgotten that he was cleansed from his former sins. 10 Therefore, brothers, be all the more diligent to make your calling and election sure, for if you practice these qualities you will never fall.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 11, 2011)

formula1 said:


> 2 Peter 1
> 3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence, 4 by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire. 5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ. 9 For whoever lacks these qualities is so nearsighted that he is blind, having forgotten that he was cleansed from his former sins. 10 Therefore, brothers, be all the more diligent to make your calling and election sure, for if you practice these qualities you will never fall.





My dear brother formula 1. I am finding that my disaffections are not with individuals or groups. Rather I am disaffected but the spirits that worry and hagger them. 

I am old enough in age to know the wisdom of loving even my enemy and I do....my diligence is in not offending him and corrupting my walk...against sinful spirits that injure him and I.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 11, 2011)

formula1 said:


> 2 Peter 1
> 3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence, 4 by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, so that through them you may become partakers of the divine nature, having escaped from the corruption that is in the world because of sinful desire. 5 For this very reason, make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, 6 and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, 7 and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love. 8 For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they keep you from being ineffective or unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ. 9 For whoever lacks these qualities is so nearsighted that he is blind, having forgotten that he was cleansed from his former sins. 10 Therefore, brothers, be all the more diligent to make your calling and election sure, for if you practice these qualities you will never fall.



You're right, a diligent believer.  Plus a man (or woman) set on a course of life that will constantly and continually feel the strengths and blessings of God.
Thanks for the scripture.


----------



## christianhunter (May 15, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> You're right, a diligent believer.  Plus a man (or woman) set on a course of life that will constantly and continually feel the strengths and blessings of God.
> Thanks for the scripture.



Scripture for assurance and peace for certain.Oh, to be able to stay steadfast,and diligent.If we all sought THE LORD's instruction in this,we would be in a Revival in this Nation,and around the world.


----------

